# Thanks for the help!



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Joe and Duc,

Thank you very much for the help the other night. Sorry about all the mishaps and delays.  The tank's in its new home awaiting some major pondering about how to improve things this next go 'round. 


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, I had fun, but getting the ticket on the way home wasn't fun. stuff happens though.. your welcome.. oh and the third catfish you couldn't find it ended up in my bucket, along with some of the cherry shrimp.. how do I go about using that clay/ada mix.. just lay it down first them cap with the soil master select right? am I going to have to drain my tank?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Joe,

Yes, you're going to have to drain your tank. Once it's in, mix it up as well as you can then cover it with at least 1/2 inch, preferrably 1-2 inches, of soil master select. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Hurry up and set up that new tank! I can't wait to see what you're going to do with it!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Phil, not blaming the ada but it seem to have given me a ammonia spike and my water is now green water algae. what can do to fix it, large water changes? and a 3 day black out right?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Large water changes. Green water will go away if you wait it out. You could also use a diatom or a UV filter if you have it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Large water changes. Green water will go away if you wait it out. You could also use a diatom or a UV filter if you have it.


nope, don't have one.. where could I go buy one at? at least I have a 25 foot siphon and my bedroom is by the sink.. a hagen 205 is on the 55g. then it's a big enough filter. i also have a 305 i can stick on there.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Joe,

Your best bet is to let the algae run its course if you don't have a UV or diatom filter. Green water is the aquariums way of naturally using up excess nutrients and getting back into balance. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Phil Edwards said:


> Joe,
> 
> Your best bet is to let the algae run its course if you don't have a UV or diatom filter. Green water is the aquariums way of naturally using up excess nutrients and getting back into balance.
> 
> ...


so just keep on keeping on with the tank? how long is it going to be before this water clears up?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Joey,

Yup, just keep up with your normal maintenance routine and things should clear up in a few weeks. Don't make any massive changes during this time or you risk restarting the bloom. In the past I've intentionally started GW blooms to help combat other nuisance algae. Your plants and fish will do fine even when the water's thick pea soup.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Phil Edwards said:


> Joey,
> 
> Yup, just keep up with your normal maintenance routine and things should clear up in a few weeks. Don't make any massive changes during this time or you risk restarting the bloom. In the past I've intentionally started GW blooms to help combat other nuisance algae. Your plants and fish will do fine even when the water's thick pea soup.
> 
> ...


THANKS SIR! so it's okay to put those rummy noses back in the 55g. I have them in a 15g with a sponge filter, and I guess i should just do small 10-20% every other day or something like that...
also what was the name of the place you said you got your power compact bulbs from, didn't you say 2-96w bulbs would only be 50.00. my bulbs are starting to go dual... and the ends are black.
my friend howard said for a cheap fix I should go get a 4 foot shop light at home depot for 12.88 and 2 t8 bulbs for 5-6 dollars. would that be enough light though. 64 watts over a 55g? there is also some t5 no 48 inch light fixtures on craigslist. 30.00 a piece, but one fixture needs bulb and the other has 10,000k and antic.

um I do have a work horse 7 ballast and 4 36inch t5 ho bulbs. but would i have shade spots with 36 inch bulbs on a 48 inch tank?


----------

